# Your thoughts on website?



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

I wanted to see if anyone would care to lend an opinion or two on what I've got so far on a website.

Rich kindly pointed me toward squarespace, and I think it's a great fit for my family's spin-off business.

I want to add more pages and images, but I'd like to fine-tune what I have otherwise the look could get too busy...right now the appearance is pretty "minimalistic"  

Here's the site: www.furnace-mate.com


----------



## Hippo (Jan 13, 2009)

It is not clear (yet) exactly what you are selling, i.e. size, location etc. Photos and schematics would help but until this is clear it all looks a bit like snake oil. 

You also have to be up front on claims as to the benefits of the product i.e. how much will people save, how long will it take to recoup the capital cost, what are the maintance costs etc.

Prsumbably this product is marketed quite widely, any third party links to establish the provenance of your claims would help.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to see more before I say anything


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Hippo said:


> It is not clear (yet) exactly what you are selling, i.e. size, location etc. Photos and schematics would help but until this is clear it all looks a bit like snake oil.
> 
> You also have to be up front on claims as to the benefits of the product i.e. how much will people save, how long will it take to recoup the capital cost, what are the maintance costs etc.
> 
> Prsumbably this product is marketed quite widely, any third party links to establish the provenance of your claims would help.



Unfortunately, you cannot specifically quantify savings. It is very dependent upon one's situation. Let's say someone leaves their thermostats at 62 degrees all around their facilities...compare that to someone who is keeping temperatures at 70 degrees...now, consider facilities will have anywhere from 1 furnace, to 40 or more furnaces. There's also the types of furnaces being used to consider: high efficiency, over-head furnaces, furnaces that are 3 years old...others that are 20...and of course, how well insulated is the building? How high are the ceilings if wire needs to be run?

On the one hand, you may think the facilities keeping their thermostats at 70 will realize a faster return...but that's not safe to assume given just a few of the above contingencies...add to that that we are also dealing with manufacturers...we just did a quote for a place with 36 furnaces. Different parts of their facilities run on different shifts. They are also running furnaces that heat closets...needlessly. Considering things like that, and the fact places with multiple furnaces will have multiple meters, we can't be specific.

But, it is safe to assume that if the run time on your furnaces is cut by 30%, you can expect your bill to go down correspondlingly. Let's say that a 30% savings is realized...okay...let's say you have a recurring gas bill of $28,000 (not unlikely if someone has over-head furnaces all over the place...like the manufacturing plant we just did a quote for). You can expect to see a savings of $8,400.00 That customer may save enough money on their first bill to cover the cost of Furnace-Mate.

Let's say someone else buys Furnace-Mate...they also cut their furnaces' run time by 30%...their monthly bill is $600.00 currently...they will save $180 per month...nothing to sneeze at, but their pay back will take longer.

It would be nice to sell something that could be pulled out of a box...unfortunately, it's not something you'd find on a shelf. Each Furnace-Mate is an industrial engineered *system* designed for each specific customer.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the colors and the layout. And the lead graphic is very eye-catching.


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry if my above comment seemed rude...I do want to know what people think of the "look"...and if you have ideas for additional pages to create. I want to know how to make the site navigable, attractive, and helpful. 

If you have not been involved with paying gas bills for large facilities, you may find the product "strange". The site is not intended as an educational experience. It is intended to help people that actually recognize their need in controlling operating expenses. If you are involved in church leadership, especially after an expansion, and have had budget issues concerning gas bills...or if you have been involved with maintenance of a business, then I'd welcome input on what additional info I should include on the site.

At this point, we're really only focusing on a 100 mile radius from Toledo, OH...we're not planning on selling this online since actual engineering and installation on our end is involved.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 13, 2009)

Craig said:


> Unfortunately, you cannot specifically quantify savings. It is very dependent upon one's situation. Let's say someone leaves their thermostats at 62 degrees all around their facilities...compare that to someone who is keeping temperatures at 70 degrees...now, consider facilities will have anywhere from 1 furnace, to 40 or more furnaces. There's also the types of furnaces being used to consider: high efficiency, over-head furnaces, furnaces that are 3 years old...others that are 20...and of course, how well insulated is the building? How high are the ceilings if wire needs to be run?
> 
> On the one hand, you may think the facilities keeping their thermostats at 70 will realize a faster return...but that's not safe to assume given just a few of the above contingencies...add to that that we are also dealing with manufacturers...we just did a quote for a place with 36 furnaces. Different parts of their facilities run on different shifts. They are also running furnaces that heat closets...needlessly. Considering things like that, and the fact places with multiple furnaces will have multiple meters, we can't be specific.
> 
> ...



You wrote far more about the product on this thread than on the site. What is it? How (generally) does it work? What are some sample expected benefits based on parameters you establish? Are consultations available? What testimonials are given? What is the product's engineering pedigree?

With these absent, I would not give this product a second thought.

Theognome


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> I like the colors and the layout. And the lead graphic is very eye-catching.



Thanks...I tinkered with the header for quite sometime...I wasn't sure if it was appealing, or if my first attempts were so bad that this one actually seemed good 

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 04:51:14 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, you cannot specifically quantify savings. It is very dependent upon one's situation. Let's say someone leaves their thermostats at 62 degrees all around their facilities...compare that to someone who is keeping temperatures at 70 degrees...now, consider facilities will have anywhere from 1 furnace, to 40 or more furnaces. There's also the types of furnaces being used to consider: high efficiency, over-head furnaces, furnaces that are 3 years old...others that are 20...and of course, how well insulated is the building? How high are the ceilings if wire needs to be run?
> ...




Perhaps I need to say as much in more than one spot, but I did say a free evaluation is available...I think I put that in FAQ's.

The product is an engineered system for controlling multiple furnaces. It is not intended, for example, as a cost-effective way of controlling 1, 2, or even 3 furnaces.

"How" it functions is controlled from a centrally located touch screen...I think you're right, I should make a point to elaborate on that. For instance: furnaces can be controlled by sectors according to shifts being worked or some other way of gauging occupancy. There are also overrides if there is an "unexpected" need to work a later shift or if someone will be in an office for an hour or so and would like to be more comfortable.

Thanks, you helped me think through some good stuff...I'll brainstorm a bit later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks sincerely.


----------



## Hippo (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that the mistake you are making is to assume that potential customers have even a basic knowledge of your product, what seems obvious to you is not obvious to most other people.

As has been pointed out what you have written here to explain why you cannot be specific is precisely what you need to be saying. You have explained how it works and what the savings may be. 

You need to make people want to contact you for a free evaluation and for that they have to understand that you are offering something that will actually work (i.e the very basic science) and will save them real money.

It is always good to quote a case study, how has it helped a real world customer.


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Hippo said:


> I think that the mistake you are making is to assume that potential customers have even a basic knowledge of your product, what seems obvious to you is not obvious to most other people.
> 
> As has been pointed out what you have written here to explain why you cannot be specific is precisely what you need to be saying. You have explained how it works and what the savings may be.
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I think I got snippy with you, brother. I could give the excuse of a stressful day, but that means I should respond when I'm not in the same frame of mind.

I altered the front page of the website...the content is not set in stone, but I think it is more helpful. I am still more interested in people's thoughts on the appearance of the site itself, especially as the content will be evolving.

For now, we are not looking to sell this product online...it is a place to send people.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 13, 2009)

Craig,

the front page looks a little strange pushed over into a column on the left. I would put an image over on the right side or something like that.


----------



## Craig (Jan 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Craig,
> 
> the front page looks a little strange pushed over into a column on the left. I would put an image over on the right side or something like that.



Thanks, Rich. I knew there was something about the appearance that was bugging me, and that was definitely it. I went through and changed things around *significantly* (www.furnace-mate.com). I realized by using "journal" style entries, it pushed everything toward the left side. I moved the navigation bar over and used html pages and I think the appearance has been enhanced.

I also put in additional details for clarity's sake...some may still think "technical" info is needed, I think clarity on what the product *does* is more important than "how" it does it...though the site will continue to be tweaked over the coming weeks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2009)

Better.

The top logo is really tall. I would make that a little smaller.

Also, the text in the top logo has some artifacts in it. For text like that it is sometimes best to use .gif because it is lossy but a decent image editing program will also render text in jpg so it doesn't have that "jagged" look.

What program did you create the top logo with?


----------



## Craig (Jan 14, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Better.
> 
> The top logo is really tall. I would make that a little smaller.
> 
> ...



I bought the image online and simply added the text using Microsoft paint...I'm betting that was silly, but I've never done any of this before...the ideas and links you folks have given me has been remarkeably helpful given I have no education in business, sales, marketing, or graphic design.

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 04:45:59 EST-----



Joshua said:


> Craig, GIMP is an open source free software that is a really good Imaging Software. It will, as Rich touched upon, make your JPEGS more upload friendly and less jagged if you put the text on the banner.
> 
> GIMP - Downloads



Do you mean I shouldn't add the text in the actual image (i.e. lay it on top via the squarespace software?)

Sorry, I'm truly, veritably, ignorant!


----------



## Theognome (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the new format, and the intro page now offers a whole lot more information that makes me want to learn more. One suggestion- the 'keypad' picture would be even more inviting if it was interactive.

Theognome


----------



## Craig (Jan 14, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I like the new format, and the intro page now offers a whole lot more information that makes me want to learn more. One suggestion- the 'keypad' picture would be even more inviting if it was interactive.
> 
> Theognome



By "interactive" do you mean simulated keypad someone could toggle through a sample menu?

Interesting idea...I might attempt to figure out how that could be done. Thanks.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 14, 2009)

Craig said:


> By "interactive" do you mean simulated keypad someone could toggle through a sample menu?
> 
> Interesting idea...I might attempt to figure out how that could be done. Thanks.



Exactly. Or possibly each 'button' could link to a page explaining the purpose and benefits of that feature.

Theognome


----------

